
How the World Got Better in 2019, in Charts - JoeMayoBot
https://time.com/5754155/global-advances-2019/?linkId=80046780
======
helph67
At COP25 (December 2019) the W.H.O was still very concerned that not enough
was being done to reduce/prevent air pollution's deadly effects ...

[https://www.who.int/news-room/detail/03-12-2019-pollution-
po...](https://www.who.int/news-room/detail/03-12-2019-pollution-pods-at-
cop25-show-climate-change-and-air-pollution-are-two-sides-of-the-same-coin)

